# Lake Muskoka, Gravenhurst, Ont.



## Kola (Jan 4, 2010)

We are considering a trip into the Lake Muskoka Area of Ontario.
Any hotel/resort recommendations, including, but not necessarily a timeshare ?
Is late May, early June still chilly in that area ? How about 'black flies' in that season ? 

K.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 4, 2010)

I spent the better part of a week at the new JW Marriott in Muskoka late July ... Had a 1 bdrm suite with 2 studio rooms adjacent for 2 of my daughters and their kids. Somewhat like a timeshare with two studios ... but with room service, spa, pools, entertainment, restaurants, maid service with nightly turndown, etc. Excellent quality furniture and fixtures. They were all pretty new back then and front desk service was poor, but everywhere else they were anxious to please. About a 2.5 hr drive north of Toronto...very close to Clevelands House which is a much older (and it shows) tennis resort.

http://www.redleavesmuskoka.com/engine.cfm?i=12

I've booked again for this coming summer ... same time. May might be a bit buggy but we had no problems like that in the summer ... can't remember even seeing a fly, so don't know if they spray. Each room, studios included, had a nice under counter fridge, counter top hot plate and dishes, utensiles, etc. Separate shower and tub. Some studios have balconies ... believe all 1 bdrm suites have a balcony.

The developer went into receivership and I haven't heard anymore about the problems that created, but believe Marriott is in there for the long term in support of those who bought the suites (it's a condo-hotel) -- it's the only JW in Canada! There's really nothing else up there quite like it...lots to see and do too.

Brian


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 5, 2010)

I am writing this from the Horseshoe Valley area about 40 min south of the Muskokas where it is about -12C this morning under a blanket of snow. You may find May/June a little early in the season for swimming, as the water will still be chilly.  Some years the black flies are gone early, some years they are not!  It's a beautiful area with lots to do and explore. Check out the discover muskoka site below.  Have fun!

http://www.discovermuskoka.ca/

Meant to add that the Red Leaves/Marriott complex which pwrshift refers to is a lovely new resort in a prime location.


----------

